# Boiling Pinecones



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

First, thank you all for the forum. I am seriously thinking about raising meat rabbits for just our family and I've already learned a lot by lurking around the past few days.

I learned from other sites that rabbits enjoy having things such as pine cones and small branches from fruit trees to chew and play with. 

I have these in abundance but I was wondering if they should be boiled first before giving them to the bunnies just to ensure no parasites or other nasties come along with them.


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

I wouldnt bother...


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't wash their sticks. Never tried cones.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't boil any of it but I do try to make sure it's as free of dirt and/or sand as possible. Also, not all types of tree branches are okay so make sure you check out the internet for a list. 

**Also** make sure you KNOW the grass where the pine cones come from and any trees where you cut the limbs have NOT been sprayed with any pesticides. 

My rabbits love both of them and especially the pine cones. My husband picked some up for me that were about the size of your two fists put together. They really had a blast with those things.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

Everything comes off my little patch of property so I know what is not on it. 

Do the buns actually eat the cones or just play with them?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

When I aquired another rabbitry, the owner said she always left a pinecone in with each rabbit, swore they loved them and chewed on them constantly.

I left the pinecones in a week and as I observed the new rabbits, I noticed no chew marks on the pinecones or playing with them. The only interaction I saw was that the rabbits avoided them & ocassionally stepped on them,only to pull that foot back quickly.No chewing etc.

Rabbits are like people, they have different personalities- so I'm sure some like them. Mine personally just avoid them..so I took those out.

However, my rabbits can't get enough of my apple tree's tender new growth.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Most of my breeder rabbits will eat up some pine cones, a couple want nothing to do with them but I would not boil them, The same with hay. I got 2 that I can give a handful of hay too and they will just let it lay. It will get gone in a week or so while the other rabbits eat it all over night. I will tell you what mine Love---dry leaves. I can lay a handfull of dry leaves on top of their cage and they will eat at them steady till they are gone.


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

What type of leaves? Do you dry them in a dehydrator or in your oven?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

TheDerek said:


> What type of leaves? Do you dry them in a dehydrator or in your oven?


Mainly oak and hickory leaves. I do not dry them. I have always got fallen dry leaves from when they fall----in the fall.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Be careful with oak. It's very high in tannic acid which can be hard on the body. It's not a suggested tree to feed.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

All my rabbits eat pinecones. Some will chew on them until they completely disappear. Others eat the "petals" off and leave the rest. Also, pinecones have been something I give the baby buns as soon as I see them nibbling hay and eating pellets fairly well. 

You are right Fireman about the hay. I'm glad you said it because I wondered if it was odd that some of my rabbits will eat a huge hay bin (red wire basket) every night and other rabbits have had the same bin for nearly a month. Do you know what else strikes me as odd? The two rabbits that clear out a bin a night are siblings.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Are the pinecones open and dried????


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

aart said:


> Are the pinecones open and dried????


 Most of the ones I give mine are open and dry.


----------



## justa hobby (Apr 1, 2013)

I never thought of pine cones... I have an apricot tree, 3 pecan and about a month ago I found a peach tree growing at the edge of my brush. I always give cuttings strait off the trees.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

Are there any nutrients in the cones or is it just good for the teeth?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jack Burton said:


> Are there any nutrients in the cones or is it just good for the teeth?


Probably not alot of nutrients----some of the rabbits will just play with them and keep nibbling on them.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

After a month of watching the new bunnies I have some more experience with pine cones. All of them enjoy nibbling on the cones and tossing them around the cage. Two of the four will reduce a cone to almost nothing in 24 hours. The other two take a couple of days but eventually the cones disappear. 

I try to keep a couple of cones in the cages now for their amusement. The pine trees are only a dozen feet from the cages so it's easy to stock up.


----------



## Gwynn (Apr 13, 2014)

What about crab apple tree,pear & fig? We've got those on our property and i'd been thinking of giving our rabbits a few sticks


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

Our bunnies love chewing on their crabapple sticks.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Trees with pitted fruit are not safe but any type of apple even if they aren't apples you'd normally eat plain are just fine. I steal off the crab apple tree all the time. This is the most complete list of safe and unsafe wood with extra info that I have found.
http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml Safety of leaves, fruit, flowers, or buds is not taken in to consideration on this list.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I have given branches from apple trees, maple (although they didn't like those much), rose of sharon, and crape myrtle. Most of the bunnies love to chew on something, and I'd rather it not be their cage!!! I wish I had some pine trees with cones - they would probably love that!


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

bjgarlich said:


> I have given branches from apple trees, maple (although they didn't like those much), rose of sharon, and crape myrtle. Most of the bunnies love to chew on something, and I'd rather it not be their cage!!! I wish I had some pine trees with cones - they would probably love that!


I would hesitate to pick up cones in a public park since you don't know what has been sprayed on them. If you have friends that can get some from their yard and you trust them not to have sprayed them you might be in business. 

The bunnies sure seem to enjoy them enough to make a special effort to try it out.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I have tons of pinecones if anybody wants them...my buns snarl their nose at them...lol..seriously...I have lots of pinetrees and pinecones abundant...anyone close want some, come get them..Please..lol


----------



## BunniesGalore (May 13, 2013)

Thank you all for this thread. I would've never thought of pinecones for the buns to chew on and throw around. I gathered some today to see who would or wouldn't chew on them, and nearly all bunnies were thrilled. A couple started tossing them around and playing with the cones, but most started chewing immediately, so I filled a grocery bag before the rain started. I only have a couple pinetrees that give cones, but I'll be gathering the cones as soon as they are on the ground.


----------

